# Low testosterone



## MohanR (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi Team,
Please anyone help on below icd 10

Testosterone injection administered for Low testosterone in male. What icd i have to code?

Can i use R79.89 or E29.1


----------



## jhendrix08 (Jun 10, 2019)

We use E29.1


----------

